# What resorts trade INTO DVC via RCI?



## cdziuba (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to find out what RCI timeshares trade into DVC, maybe I'll buy a resale that is a strong trader and consistently gets RCI Dvcs.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't rush out and buy just for Disney trades. The agreement with RCI is only for two years, then Disney may renew or go back to II.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2009)

I am interested in this, too.  However, I suspect the answer to the OP's question is supposed to be posted only on the Sightings board.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 6, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I wouldn't rush out and buy just for Disney trades. The agreement with RCI is only for two years, then Disney may renew or go back to II.



Where did you hear this?  In another thread someone said the agreement is for 10 years.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe someone is confusing the past 10 year relationship with II that DVC just terminated. 

I was told last week, by a senior DVC sale guide, that the RCI contract was for 2 years and that they really need to prove themselves for DVC to extend the contract. 

I honestly can't see DVC signing a 10 year contract with RCI or II. There is not much incentive to commit for such a long period.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 6, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Maybe someone is confusing the past 10 year relationship with II that DVC just terminated.
> 
> I was told last week, by a senior DVC sale guide, that the RCI contract was for 2 years and that they really need to prove themselves for DVC to extend the contract.
> 
> I honestly can't see DVC signing a 10 year contract with RCI or II. There is not much incentive to commit for such a long period.



I'll second Tom on this, my guide called to see if I had made my decision on an add-on. We talked about the RCI deal, he said it only a short contract of a few yrs(I'm figuring that means a number in the 2 range). Also said most guides were getting calls  from members about the loss of Marriott/Westin resorts. And this was before the RCI resort list came out on the member website. 

This was the first time my guide has ever followed up with me,   he usually waits for me to call him. So I'm also thinking BLT is not setting any sales records.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 8, 2009)

I had thought that DVC had a 5 year contract with II and they renewed for the second 5 years.  There have been postings stating that people's DVC Sales Guides have said the RCI contract was 1 year, 2 years and 10 years.  However, according to the press release on Dec 2, '08, the RCI-DVC contract is a "multi-year" relationship and RCI is currently DVC's "exclusive third party exchange provider."  So, anything less than two years would not honor their contract.  Honestly, even two years is not much time to evaluate how well it's going with members.

RCI was DVC's first exchange company and they later switched to II.  Changing the exclusive provider is not that easy.  I suspect members were not all that happy with the limited options they had through II, particularly since the most popular ones gave preference to their internal traders and rarely had primetime available for DVCers and other II members.


----------

